# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  انتقال خودکار روزانه داده از سایت اینترنتی به Sql

## sqldoon

سلام 
من اطلاعات یک سایت خارجی را لازم دارم که اطلاعاتش هر روز اپدیت میشه. میخوام هر روز اطلاعات این سایت را به sql منتقل کنم. این سایت یه لینک برای دانلود اطلاعات به صورت اکسل هم میده. من چه جوری میتونم اطلاعات را به مدت 60 روز به صورت خودکار وارد sql کنم ؟؟
اگر کسی میدونه خیلی لطف میکنه اگه بگه .....در غیر اینصورت بیچارم
با تشکر و سپاس فراوان

----------


## fakhravari

> سلام 
> من اطلاعات یک سایت خارجی را لازم دارم که اطلاعاتش هر روز اپدیت میشه. میخوام هر روز اطلاعات این سایت را به sql منتقل کنم. این سایت یه لینک برای دانلود اطلاعات به صورت اکسل هم میده. من چه جوری میتونم اطلاعات را به مدت 60 روز به صورت خودکار وارد sql کنم ؟؟
> اگر کسی میدونه خیلی لطف میکنه اگه بگه .....در غیر اینصورت بیچارم
> با تشکر و سپاس فراوان


یک راه استفاده از ssisراه دوم این که خودت فایل اکسل بخونی با حلقه درون جداول خودت درج کنی

----------

